# Ruhe vor dem Sturm an der Virenfront?



## stieglitz (22 März 2005)

Ich weiss nicht wie es in anderen Netzwerken aussieht, ab bei mir ist es schon seit mehreren Wochen relativ ruhe mit Würmern. 
Der Virenfilter hat in den letzten 5 Tagen nur 12 Würmer abgefangen, hauptsächlich Variationen von Netsky.
Das waren auch schon hunderte in diesem Zeitraum. Von den AV-Firmen kommen auch keine Warnungen.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?
Ich trau dem Ganzen nicht.


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 März 2005)

Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen.
Auf meine Privataccounts bekomme ich zwar eh kaum Viehzeugs, aber auf der mir unterstellten Firmendomain klopft das Gewürm im üblichen Umfang an. Da ist derzeit kein Rückgang zu verzeichnen.

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (22 März 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber auf der mir unterstellten Firmendomain klopft das Gewürm im üblichen Umfang an. Da ist derzeit kein Rückgang zu verzeichnen.
> 
> MfG
> L.



Was heisst üblicher Umfang?
Wir hatten schon hunderte am Tag, jetzt sind es gerade mal 2-5.


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2005)

Hier ists auch aktuell relativ ruhig.
Sollte aber wieder mehr werden - rein gefühlsmässig.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 März 2005)

*rein gefühlsmässig*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> rein gefühlsmässig



Dazu gab's gestern den netten *Artikel «Mit Gefühl» von Michael Rudolf in der FR* ...


----------



## stieglitz (30 März 2005)

Jetzt zitiert auch der Spiegel aus dem Symnatec Haljahresbericht:



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen ist die Flut der Virenpost abgeebbt, Filter und Programme werden schneller und besser mit den Skript-Viren fertig. Wirklich besser ist die Lage deshalb noch lange nicht, wenn man der aktuellen Virenbilanz von Symnatec, einem der führenden Hersteller von IT-Sicherheitssoftware, glauben will.


Aber irgend welche neuen "Hämmer" werden kommen.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,348772,00.html


----------



## stieglitz (15 April 2005)

Möglicherweise ist der Rückgang auf einen Strategiewechsel der Wurmautoren zurückzuführen, wie Heise meldet:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58614


> 15.04.2005 11:29
> Strategiewechsel bei Wurmautoren: Weniger auffallen, mehr Kontrolle
> Die Programmierer von Viren und Würmern für Windows scheinen ihre Strategie gewechselt zu haben: Weniger auffallen, mehr Kontrolle. Waren bis Ende letzten Jahres hauptsächlich Mass-Mailing-Würmer ohne echte Schadfunktion im Umlauf, enthalten neuere Schädlinge zunehmend Trojaner und Backdoors. Infizierte PCs erlauben so den Zugriff auf das Betriebssystem, um den Anwender auszuspähen oder seinen Rechner zum Spam-Proxy oder zur Botnet-Drohne umzufunktionieren.


Das würde ja einiges erklären.


----------



## stieglitz (19 April 2005)

Da schaffts wohl ein alter Wurm Sober.n sich wieder zu verbreiten:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,352178,00.html




			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich bin's nochmal"
> 
> Wie schafft es ein klassischer E-Mail-Wurm heute überhaupt noch, irgendwelche Rechner zu verseuchen? Indem er gut "verkauft" wird: Sober.n verlockt mit clever beiläufigen Betreffzeilen zum Klick - und ist der erste Wurm seit langem, der es wirklich zu einiger Verbreitung bringt.


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2005)

Der kam hier heute auch schon an.
Drecksding...


----------



## stieglitz (19 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Drecksding...


Stimmt!!!!

Habe grad mal nachgeschaut.
Bei uns kamen heute 3 x sober.g und nur einmal sober.n an. Dürften wohl ziemlich ähnlich sein.
Hinzu kommen täglich noch 10-20 Netsky in allen möglichen Varianten.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,352178,00.html


> SOBER.N
> "Ich bin's nochmal"
> Wie schafft es ein klassischer E-Mail-Wurm heute überhaupt noch, irgendwelche Rechner zu verseuchen? Indem er gut "verkauft" wird: Sober.n verlockt mit clever beiläufigen Betreffzeilen zum Klick - und ist der erste Wurm seit langem, der es wirklich zu einiger Verbreitung bringt.
> ...
> Die Masche ist natürlich so alt wie die PC-Würmer an sich und hatte in den letzten Jahren kaum noch Erfolg: Seit "I Love You" und Nachfolger sind die meisten PC-Nutzer gebrannte Kinder und entsprechend vorsichtig geworden. Doch Sober.n zeigt einmal mehr, dass es zu früh für generelle Entwarnungen ist. Klug verpackt bringt es ein E-Mail-Wurm auch heute noch zu einiger Verbreitung.


cp


----------



## Counselor (19 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> SOBER.N
> "Ich bin's nochmal"


Hatte ich gerade in meiner Mailbox. Antivir erkannte Worm/Sober.O. Allerdings erst nach einem Update auf von VDF Version: 6.30.0.112 auf VDF Version: 6.30.0.115


----------



## Kalle59 (21 April 2005)

Schöne Aussichten



> Kaspersky: Die schlimmsten IM-Würmer kommen erst noch



http://www.zdnet.de/news/security/0,39023046,39132488,00.htm


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ein alter Wurm Sober.n


Das BSI hat heute seine *Beschreibung: [email protected]* aktualisiert. Darin nun auch der Link zum *W32.Sober Removal Tool* von Symantec.


----------



## stieglitz (22 April 2005)

Ich brauch das Removal Tool Gott sei Dank nicht. Unsere AV Sofware auf dem Exchange Server wird stündlich aktuallisiert und fängt bisher, toi, toi, toi alle diese Mistviecher ab.
Aber ich warte auf den Tag, an dem mal ein ganz neuer Virus oder Wurm doch durchrutscht und bei mehreren Clients eingeht. Mein Vertrauen in die Umsichtigkeit unserer User, ist trotz ständigem Warnen, nicht  auf alles zu klicken, nur begrenzt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

BTW, *McAfee AVERT Stinger*, die stand-alone utility used to detect and remove specific viruses, scheint nicht mehr aktualisiert zu werden...


----------



## Kalle59 (27 April 2005)

*Immer mehr Modifikationen derselben schädlichen Codes*

Es scheint wohl stürmisch zu werden!!

http://www.zdnet.de/news/security/0,39023046,39132666,00.htm



> Der Security-Spezialist Panda Software hat einen Anstieg der Virenzahl im Vergleich zum dritten Quartal 2004 um 278 Prozent gemeldet. Obwohl keine große Epidemie registriert wurde, warnt der Viren-Experte vor einer hohen Bedrohung und der derzeit großen Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Infektion


----------



## stieglitz (27 April 2005)

Es werden tatsächlich wieder mehr, kann das auch bestätigen.
Aber noch nicht besorgniserregend viel im Vergleich zu früher.
Fast alles alte bekannte, vorallem Netsky in allen möglichen Varianten.


----------



## stieglitz (28 April 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint wohl stürmisch zu werden!!



Heute Nacht und heute Morgen sind ca. 100 Netsky_P eingeschlagen, im Vergleich zu 2-5 in den letzen Monaten.
Ich möchte mal wissen, wer diese alten Würmer wieder lostritt. :roll:


----------



## BenTigger (28 April 2005)

Jau, auch bei uns seit dem 25.4 vermehrt diese Alarmmeldungen das Mailservers  Werden aber im Vorfeld entfernt  :lol:


----------



## stieglitz (15 Juli 2005)

In den letzen Wochen war es sehr ruhig an der Virenfront. Zwei bis Drei am Tag im Durchschnitt.
Aber heute Vormittag waren es bereits ca. 40. Hauptsächlich alte Netsky Varianten.
Hat jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung?


----------

